# My Beautiful Boy!



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I promised an update of my two boys, so here is Chiefs update. We have moved back to my parents. I was worried about Chief moving in to the country and having everything new and how he would react, well he is doing amazing. He loves my Dads Golden named Macy. I let them both run the back yard no leash and he does amazing. I take both of them to the 150 acre dog park that I am lucky is only like 3 minutes from me. I got Chief microchipped yesterday, so I feel much better knowing he is protected. 

Here are two videos of Chief playing with Macy in the back yard they both get along perfect they chase each other all over. They play perfect taking breaks looking away from each other and taking turns who is on bottom. Every so often Chief will get to excited and grab her tail. She will snip, but not actually bite. I love letting them out and watch them taking off together.








Here are a bunch of photos at the dog park. Some show Chief and Macy and others show the scenery at the dog park. Its beautiful there are so many trails I didn't even get half of them. Chief does amazing he here. He loves to run ahead, but I can almost always still see him, he will normally go up ahead then turn around to look for me and will come running if he can't see me. When I call he always comes right away. Unlike the first time we visited this park last thanksgiving he took off and wouldnt come back as soon as I took him off the leash.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you all so much!It is a very beautiful park and I am super lucky for it to be so super close. We go almost every day. He is almost never on a leash anywhere around here. Went again today heres a couple photos.


He just listens so well I dont even really bother calling him, because he comes running if he dont see me. I have only had to call him more than once when he is drinking another dogs water or something. They have no water, so you have to bring their own. I also bring my own, but sometime he just runs over and starts drinking their water and I have to call him a few times to get him to stop, but I mean he comes about 99.9% of the time I call him. I can even call him off when he sees a dog if he runs to say hi at a full speed run I call and he will turn around in his tracks back to me. Will certainly continue to work together. I will post a video soon of some of his obedience its nothing amazing or anything, but for thoes people that know the problems I have had training him should be impressed.


----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank You!!! He's my baby.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Aww he looks so happy!

Macy is beautiful too.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Couple more pictures I took today.


This one is my favorite


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

That's looks like a really fun place to take the dogs! I'm jealous  Handsome GSD!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you!! It is really fun. I go there almost everyday.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow what a handsome guy..or guys..LOL.. Wish my dog park was one tenth of your dog park. Guess country life has its upside.

I have trails where I live but its on leash Only


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

The Golden is a girl. Thank you so much. I really love this park. Yea country does have it's upside. In the city they had some Kay dog Parks, but you had to go at least a half hour to get to it. I'm lucky to live like 3 minutes from it.


----------



## thescirocco.com (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome looking dog!

He looks a lot like my dog...

This was my favorite!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Awee thanks so much


----------

